# Maxima's SE GXE to GLE



## stang233 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey I have been doing some reading and it says that the SE is the sporty model and the GXE is the lowest model. However when you look at 1/4 speeds and 0-60 speeds for all of these cars on sites like www.car-stats.com it says that the SE is much much much slower then the GXE... What is true.. Now I am going to purchase a maxima what model should i purchase??? What do you all recodmend.. I mean i want manual, Possibly leather, and the best responsiveness.. I plan to lower it so stock suspension is not to big of deal?? Please help me out guys... Thanks


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

You probably want to check out the Maxima.org forums if you haven't already.

http://forums.maxima.org/

You might also want to check out this page...this was the first page that gave me a plethora of information on the 4th gen when I was interested in one..

http://www-new.nissanx.com/old/htdocs/newmax.html

I don't know where you live, but seeing how the 4th gens are priced very reasonably, I'd look for a 95-96 SE 5spd...those are the fastest 4th gens; car reviews have gotten a 6.6sec from 0-60mph..on top of the less weight they carry, they are also the most "performance" mod friendly..an ECU is available without modding. With all the bolt-ons, ECU AND MEVI installed, I'm sure you'd be in the neighbourhood of 200fwhp (I am not certain on this figure, possibly higher)..

The biggest gripe on the 95-96's is that the red/clear tails on them are virtually impossible to find, and if you manage, it'll set you back around $400USD at least for a pair..but that's cosmetic..

I personally think the the 97-99's are the best looking (cosmetic revisions) as me owning a 98 SE myself..

By the way, the stock suspension on the Max's are garbage..mushy at best :fluffy:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I have a '99 SE-L...the original springs were a little more firm than a stock GXE's would be. I have Eibachs now though, much better.

If you are worried about 0-60 or 1/4 times then why would you want to get leather? If you want a Maxima for acceleration then go with one that doesn't have all the options. (no leather, no sunroof, etc...) As said above too, go with Maxima.org for more information.

I am more biased towards my '99 SE-L though...

One last thing...never ever use car mags or online stat sites for 0-60 or 1/4 mile comparisons. Those times are almost 100% guaranteed to be off.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

there is a REALLY easy answer to your question on why a GXE would be faster than an SE.

weight.

if you can get your hands on a GXE 5spd 95/96, you'll be faster than any SE 5spd... trust me.

my AUTO GXE 95 has put up some impressive numbers hanging with MrEous's 99 SE-L



he should be beating me soon... f*cker... haha


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> my AUTO GXE 95 has put up some impressive numbers hanging with MrEous's 99 SE-L
> 
> he should be beating me soon... f*cker... haha


You forgot to add that you have more mods than I do too...lol :cheers:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

we need to run soon... if ya know what i mean


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll run you after my new mods...hehehe
j/k.

(You know my dyno is REALLY close to your last one, right?)


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hell, I forgot my last dyno... haha

edit: haha.. they're sittin here at work... 173hp 183tq
I might have been broken then and I may be broken now... (shrug)
we'll see...


----------



## stang233 (Jan 17, 2004)

*thanks, but help on other forum*

Man thanks a ton for the help.. So you are saying its hard to do an ECU swamp on the 97-99 models.. But u can get taillights for the for cheaper... 

Hey also I have been trying to get onto that other forum and it is not working... I have tried two differnt names and i am not able to verify the account so i can not post threads. I wish i could I have massive amounts of questions... 

I cannot wait until i get my car... Should have one in about a month... Just need to find one.... Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

stang233 said:


> Man thanks a ton for the help.. So you are saying its hard to do an ECU swamp on the 97-99 models.. But u can get taillights for the for cheaper...


Quite a few members on the Org have done it to a 97 I believe..I can't explain to you the difficulty in this mod but I know with the reprogrammed ECU, you'll get a check engine light and I BELIEVE you'd have to swap back and forth between ECU's when you take your car in for emissions testing..However, with the ECU and the bolt-ons, I remember reading a few dyno results and one 4th gen produced about 190HP at the wheels noticeable gains after 3,000rpm..I couldn't remember if this was with MEVI or not though 

For the 97-99's, the taillights were redesigned and reversed (brake light on top, signal, reverse on bottom)..for some reason though, there is mass production on those as opposed to the ones found on the 95-96's..I mean, for what people are paying for the red/clear tails for their 95-96's, if you SERIOUSLY want the performance gains, get a 95 or a 96 and do a rear end conversion to a 1997..you just need a new trunk lid and the tails..probably cheaper in the end too than buying the 95-96 red/clear tails..better looking in my opinion as well :thumbup:


----------



## stang233 (Jan 17, 2004)

*How much does ecu add*

Thanks agian guys. Ok well im planning on going intake and exhuast on the maxima.. I plan on spendign around 500 for exhaust so i can get a good setup. Hopefully some good HP gains. But do you guys think i would even notice gains from the ECU if i do get a 96. Cuz i do like the look of the red/clear tails so I am leaning on the 97 to save money... Thanks Rich


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

BlueBOB said:


> we need to run soon... if ya know what i mean



I'll race you anytime.


----------



## MAX2nR (Mar 4, 2004)

i personally prefer the SE over all of them. it just looks so much more agressive than the other two with the body colored grille, and door handles, im not so much into chrome on door handles, too much bling for a max.


----------

